# Synchiropus splendidus?!?!



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there!
I just learned about this species ( I don't even keep a SW tank) but I am wondering if there is anyone out there who owns this wonderful creature?!! Any pics?

Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahh... ye olde Mandarin. I want one, but my tank isn't mature enough... yet. I'm really wanting one though and have done all the reaserch.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Know about: Yes.
Have: No
Want: No.

They are just too demanding IMO, and I don't think are as cool as many people think they are. Plus, all of my fish need to be able to accept dry food. :roll:


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Some will eat prepared and dry food, but i don't really feed my tank dryfood. 

I need to get my sump/refug going. that way it'll supply the copepod need.


----------

